# How to boot FreeBSD on the OpenPandora handheld ?



## openbsd98324 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello.

It can be or could be possible to boot freebsd using the left slot of the pandora. The regular boot is conducted with autoboot.txt.





						Boot setup - Pandora Wiki
					






					pandorawiki.org
				




Would you know how to boot FreeBSD on the OpenPandora handheld ?

Best regards

edit:
I tried with netbsd - but it does not show up the console (https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/threads/how-to-run-netbsd-on-pyra-and-openpandora.99658/). When it boots, one gets a "black screen".








						GitHub - urjaman/pandora-u-boot: Clone / Fork of git.openpandora.org/pandora-u-boot.git
					

Clone / Fork of git.openpandora.org/pandora-u-boot.git - GitHub - urjaman/pandora-u-boot: Clone / Fork of git.openpandora.org/pandora-u-boot.git




					github.com


----------



## alfa (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi, 



			arm/OMAP - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Here is you can look





						Google Code Archive - Long-term storage for Google Code Project Hosting.
					






					code.google.com
				




and you can try to build your kernel using this link and try to find








						beagleboard-freebsd/BEAGLEBOARD at master · jadonk/beagleboard-freebsd
					

Automatically exported from code.google.com/p/beagleboard-freebsd - beagleboard-freebsd/BEAGLEBOARD at master · jadonk/beagleboard-freebsd




					github.com


----------

